# Sound card calibration problems



## Tommy D (Mar 23, 2008)

:scratch:I had problems with my computer and had to take in to get fixed. When I downloaded the Sound Blaster 24 live I don't get the audio console. I just get the media 5 converter and organizer. I tried uninstalling and reinstalling SB and the same thing happens. I tried to calibrate the sound card and it didn't work. I have vista and the SB sound card is the newer version with the vista driver. Tommy D


----------



## brucek (Apr 11, 2006)

The SoundBlaster console should certainly be accessable from the Vista Control Panel. You can also select the SoundBlaster card as the default in the Control Panel under Sounds.

I don't really know what else to do other than that. It sounds more like a Vista problem than an REW problem.

Hopefully your computer wasn't _fixed_ so that you can't access your soundcard.

brucek


----------



## Tommy D (Mar 23, 2008)

Couldn't''t find the SB console any where so I switched over to SRM and this is the calibration pic. I don't know what is going on at the low end.


----------



## brucek (Apr 11, 2006)

> I don't know what is going on at the low end


No problem, you can correct it. To correct this in the soundcard cal file, you need to extend the Impulse Response window so that more of the response is included. Extend it until it's a bit smoother and then re-save the file.

To do this, run the soundcard cal routine and get to the spot where you are about to click Finish. Don't click Finish, instead click the IR Windows ICON in the upper right corner of the REW screen. A popup will arise and it will show the Left pre-window as 125msecs and the Right post window as 500msec. Extend the Right post window longer, and as you do, you'll see the Frequency Resolution result lowering. Change the window to something like 1000msec and click Apply Windows while watching your squiggly response line. See how it's smoother now? Hit Finish on the soundcard cal routine and save the file. Your measurements will be more accurate down lower now.....

brucek


----------

